# A suggestion about ranking?



## Pikonic (Aug 16, 2013)

I was wondering if on your profile page, you can have something like "your current rank is [A], you need * amount of posts to achieve the next rank [C]"
I only suggest this because I have no idea what the ranking system is.*


----------



## Hitler (Aug 16, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/sdHvmWN.png


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Hitler, you're a pretty nice guy.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 17, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Thanks Hitler, you're a pretty nice guy.



Yup, he's not nearly as bad as Chris.


----------



## soIregistered (Aug 17, 2013)

So if the True & Honest Chris were to re-appear, would he get a spiffy title? I think he should simply be "OPL". And he probably wouldn't know what it meant.


----------



## Null (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, if Chris showed up were to post a time-stamped photo of himself as proof I imagine I could give him a title that says "Christian Weston Chandler" and maybe have a sonichu or something as the image. Wouldn't be that big of a deal. If he was trying to remain anonymous, however, giving him any title would be a bad idea.


----------



## champthom (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll be honest - when I first set up the forum, I had the ranks secret because I wanted people to not be like "Gotta make 5 more posts so I can go up a rank." I didn't want people to shitpost just to move up in rank, and I kinda wanted the ranks to be a surprise that you would discover as you posted. 

BUT Null has long since made this public and I'm not going to fuck around with what he's done with ranks to have my way.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 30, 2013)

I remembered back then there's ranks for 2: "My Two Balls" and 69.


----------



## Null (Aug 30, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> I'll be honest - when I first set up the forum, I had the ranks secret because I wanted people to not be like "Gotta make 5 more posts so I can go up a rank." I didn't want people to shitpost just to move up in rank, and I kinda wanted the ranks to be a surprise that you would discover as you posted.
> 
> BUT Null has long since made this public and I'm not going to fuck around with what he's done with ranks to have my way.


Nah, fuck around with it all you want. It's one of those things that truly do not matter. My only request is that you keep "Y'all should know me by now" as 1000 posts and the last milestone -- it just _feels_ right.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 31, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> champthom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm proud that I've reached that rank recently. I have to admit, when I finally did I sqeed a little.


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 31, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I felt the same way about reaching "JERK". I debated intentionally keeping my post-frequency low to keep it as long as possible. But i'm obviously one of those assholes who has an opinion about everything, so that was never gonna happen.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 31, 2013)

somejerk said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I felt the same way about reaching "JERK". I debated intentionally keeping my post-frequency low to keep it as long as possible. But i'm obviously one of those assholes who has an opinion about everything, so that was never gonna happen.  [/quote]

You'll always be a JERK to me.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Sep 1, 2013)

You have no idea how much I love the "Smug Ellen Page" rank.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 1, 2013)

The "Robert Wayne Stiles" rank is the funniest one for me.


----------



## exball (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone have an updated list of the ranks?


----------



## Null (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty sure Champ wants to keep it a bit of a secret. There's a ton of them now, though, to the point where every 50 posts gets a new rank just about.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 3, 2013)

Love the "God Damn Pinhead" rank.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Sep 11, 2013)

Major Wuss. I think it'd be appropriate to have a little image to go along with the title, to reflect the person's rank as a Major.







Such as that.






Or this.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 13, 2013)

I admit that I laughed pretty hard when I became a GERMAN WARFARE BITCH.


----------



## exball (Oct 16, 2013)

Lets give the socially inept banned members like Jobbychu and Targaryen their own rank. Something like, Is smart but is social stupid.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Oct 16, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Lets give the socially inept banned members like Jobbychu and Targaryen their own rank. Something like, Is smart but is social stupid.



Or we can not do that and stop discussing them/bumping threads once they're gone.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 19, 2013)

Why is Bgheff a "Mastermind", Mauvman a "Spy" and Black Sonichu an "Incel"? I haven't been keeping up to date.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 19, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Why is Bgheff a "Mastermind", Mauvman a "Spy" and Black Sonichu an "Incel"? I haven't been keeping up to date.



Mauvman was made a Spy in Minichat when he took on the persona. Bgheff has been a Mastermind as long as I've known him.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Oct 19, 2013)

For the last time, I'm not a spy, I'm just a bear.

Bgheff is a mastermind because he's the trolling geinus behind something or other.

Black Sonichu is an incel because of his comments in the loveshy thread.


P.S. Does anyone have America's nuclear launch codes? Just wondering.


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mauvman Shuffleboard said:
			
		

> P.S. Does anyone have America's nuclear launch codes? Just wondering.



Commando
Kirby
Code Red


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 21, 2013)

As of the recent facebook leak I would like to nominate "LULZy CREEP" as a rank title


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 3, 2013)

If we can ever get another Q&A with another former heartsweet, I recommend a "theoretical ex-girlfriend" custom rank.

Edit: well huh.  I literally just got that rank.  Disregard.


----------



## Bgheff (Nov 9, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Why is Bgheff a "Mastermind", Mauvman a "Spy" and Black Sonichu an "Incel"? I haven't been keeping up to date.



I'm the mastermind because I plot to ruin lives.  Mauvman is a spy because he plots the downfall of this forum.  Black Sonichu is a loveshy.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 9, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you were caught in the act, so now you are you're own free bitch


----------



## Bgheff (Nov 9, 2013)

I was


----------



## Watcher (Nov 9, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> I was



Back to the old grind eh Bgheff?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 19, 2014)

Can someone change my rank to "Baron Buzzkillington"?

Examples of my buzzkill:
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=718&start=75#p161256
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=99&start=345#p129479
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=718&start=60#p150688
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=718&start=15#p46076
viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3323


----------



## Watcher (Jan 19, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Examples of my buzzkill:



You're proud of that?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes. Especially if it makes CatParty cry. I'm also fine with "CatParty Pooper".


----------



## Null (Jan 19, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Can someone change my rank to "Baron Buzzkillington"?
> 
> Examples of my buzzkill:
> viewtopic.php?f=7&t=718&start=75#p161256
> ...





			
				Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Yes. Especially if it makes CatParty cry. I'm also fine with "CatParty Pooper".
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nDAPrdA.jpg


Are you drunk?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 19, 2014)

Nah, I was just seeing if I could get a rank for being a buzzkill. Which is dumb.  

Which reminds me, I recall around February last year, that there was user whose rank was "Sweetheart" and the five squares were pink. Does anyone remember that or did I just imagine it?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 19, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Yes. Especially if it makes CatParty cry. I'm also fine with "CatParty Pooper".
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nDAPrdA.jpg





[youtube]4P_5EWjVNr4[/youtube]


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 19, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Nah, I was just seeing if I could get a rank for being a buzzkill. Which is dumb.
> 
> Which reminds me, I recall around February last year, that there was user whose rank was "Sweetheart" and the five squares were pink. Does anyone remember that or did I just imagine it?



Are you talking about Trombonista?


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 19, 2014)

CWCissey said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably. I forget why tromb is a sweetheart, I think Chris used her to follow the forum activity or something.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 19, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> CWCissey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He claimed he hacked her account to keep an eye on the forums.


----------



## spaps (Jan 19, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Nah, I was just seeing if I could get a rank for being a buzzkill. Which is dumb.
> 
> Which reminds me, I recall around February last year, that there was user whose rank was "Sweetheart" and the five squares were pink. Does anyone remember that or did I just imagine it?


That was Null's heartsweet.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 19, 2014)

^Yes! That's the one. I guess she didn't want to hang around anymore?


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 19, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> ^Yes! That's the one. I guess she didn't want to hang around anymore?


Nah, she's still here.
Edit: I thought we were still talking about trombista


----------



## spaps (Jan 19, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the admins change her username or something? Because I can't find her on the members list when I search up her name.


----------



## Null (Jan 19, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Nah, she's still here.





			
				spaps said:
			
		

> Did the admins change her username or something? Because I can't find her on the members list when I search up her name.


What the fuck are you talking about? She hasn't been around since February of 2013.


----------



## Michael_Snyder (Jan 19, 2014)

Can I have 5 minivans on my rank list if I make 100 comments?


----------



## exball (Jan 19, 2014)

Can my rank be a rank?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 19, 2014)

Michael_Snyder said:
			
		

> Can I have 5 minivans on my rank list if I make 100 comments?


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jan 20, 2014)

Can my rank be "Wet Blanket?"  :arrow:


----------



## Night Terror (Jan 20, 2014)

You shouldn't ask for custom ranks. The people with custom ranks didn't ask for them, they were assigned them because they did something, or were at the centre of something notable.
Asking for a custom rank will just make the powers that be less willing to give you one.
Just don't be a useless sperg, be a normal person and a good poster and maybe you'll get one sometime down the line.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2014)

Every custom title currently in use is either a staff rank or a post-count title, with some notable exceptions.

Jessica Sideways, Rika Stiles, and everyone from Wizardchan get custom titles for their notoriety.
Black Sonichu has an Incel title for being weird and posting stupid shit in Loveshy threads.
Alts of Peppy McCloud get an Autistic title before he inevitably gets banned.

Pinhead has a Fuck-Face title over an Facebook exchange with Chris.
Trombonista was cited as being an account that Chris had hacked.
Cyan and Indigo both witnessed the 2012 Michael Snyder v Christian Chandler court case in person.
Thetan, Marvin, and Alec Benson Leary have all contributed to chronology of Chris' life.

Hulk Hogan has had a custom title for years, going back to PVCC.
Mauvman Shuffleboard and Bgheff are both affiliated with drama going back to the final forumer.com incarnation of the forums.
Hitler was given his special title as a joke. Same with Hunger Mythos. They both have established connections in the community and are very well liked.
Saney was given his title before becoming a mod because of his heavy involvement with monitoring the Loveshy community.
Rio was accosted by Rika Stiles for about a week, in which (among other things) he was called a "Smug Ellen Page".

The two unused titles are currently:
"Asset Protection Manager", a title I temporarily gave myself after the Walmart drama with Chris before deciding I didn't like being distinguished.
"CWCki Admin", a title for the administrative of the sister website. I don't know of any site owners that visit the forums over the PVCC, aside from Champthom, who is an admin here as well.


All of these people did shit to earn the name and that's why it has any value at all. Making a few pissy remarks doesn't carry the same weight.


----------



## exball (Jan 20, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Every custom title currently in use is either a staff rank or a post-count title, with some notable exceptions.
> 
> Jessica Sideways, Rika Stiles, and everyone from Wizardchan get custom titles for their notoriety.
> Black Sonichu has an Incel title for being weird and posting stupid shit in Loveshy threads.
> ...



So my rank can't be a rank? Die Null.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 20, 2014)

So what you're saying, is if someone who joins the forums reveals themselves to actually work as an asset protection manager (or becomes one after joining the forums), they'll get the rank you so heartlessly abandoned?


----------



## Pivotal_Moment (Feb 1, 2014)

I just noticed that my rank has become "poll".  Is it because I voted on that donation poll post?
I didn't realize until reading through the post about the poll after the fact, that it had turned into some kind of drama.  
When I voted, I wasn't doing it to take sides against anyone or contribute to that drama.  I just thought it was an honest post, asking how people felt about donating to Chris.  I didn't make a comment in the post.

I'm new to this version of the forum, and haven't made many posts yet, but I'm not trying to start trouble.  
Is there any telling if or when I'll get my ranking set back to normal?

Sorry again if my voting was a bad thing.  I didn't know.


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 1, 2014)

(been keeping this inside for a while but I always kinda wished that if I had a custom rank it'd be "buh ayway" :B)


----------



## Mourning Dove (Feb 1, 2014)

Pivotal_Moment said:
			
		

> I just noticed that my rank has become "poll".  Is it because I voted on that donation poll post?
> I didn't realize until reading through the post about the poll after the fact, that it had turned into some kind of drama.
> When I voted, I wasn't doing it to take sides against anyone or contribute to that drama.  I just thought it was an honest post, asking how people felt about donating to Chris.  I didn't make a comment in the post.
> 
> ...



I was once a poll myself when I first joined the forums, way back in mid-September 2013. That was before there was any donation pool for Chris at all. I don't know what the title "Poll" means, besides meaning you have contributed between 10-30 posts. However, I don't think the title has anything to do with voting for or against donations towards Chris.


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 1, 2014)

this "poll" is chris' misspelling of "troll".

don't see how it caught on, I don't think it's a very good cwcism, but whatever.


----------



## Pivotal_Moment (Feb 1, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I was once a poll myself when I first joined the forums, way back in mid-September 2013. That was before there was any donation pool for Chris at all. I don't know what the title "Poll" means, besides meaning you have contributed between 10-30 posts. However, I don't think the title has anything to do with voting for or against donations towards Chris.



Oh!  Oops, sorry about that, then!     
I'd never actually seen poll before as a ranking, and noticed that a few other people had the same thing when I went back to see if I'd messed something up in that post.  Maybe a few of us who voted were just pretty new, and didn't realize we were voting on something kind of questionable.  Thanks for letting me know, Mourning Dove!  

Thanks to Hm Yeah, too.    I'd forgotten where Chris had made the misspelling!


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 2, 2014)

The "poll" CWC-ism is kinda funny in my opinion, considering that it kinda involves the notorious AutoCorrect mode.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 4, 2014)

I was browsing around the forum settings and I noticed there's an open group called Punishment: Jessica Sideways






Is it a bug?


----------



## Null (Feb 4, 2014)

No, I just forgot to make that group hidden instead of request.

There are a bunch of groups we use to give people different permissions, mostly to shut off general access.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Why doesn't PCA have a custom rank? Or the Da Pickle Monsta?



What did DPM do?


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 11, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> Chris actually responded to something he said. DPM called him a wet blanket and Chris responded on Facebook with something like 'My name is not waterbed, so don't call me a wet blanket'



Burn against THAT GUY?


----------



## exball (Feb 11, 2014)

Altissimo said:
			
		

> SNIPPYCUNT


New forum rank.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think we should have no forum ranks at all.


----------



## garbageraider (Feb 13, 2014)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> I think we should have no forum ranks at all.


I think the idea of ranks in general is cool. But then again, I'm in the military, so naturally, I'd think so.


----------



## exball (Feb 13, 2014)

skyraider91 said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tank you Major wuss.


----------

